# Warhammer Online/World of Warcraft gaming rig.



## LifeOnMars (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi guys, have been asked by a goth chic friend of mine to build her a PC so she can play her two favourite games *Warhammer Online/World of Warcraft *without any graphical lag ( I understand it relies on her connection as well but this is good) 

- The most she is looking to spend is *£300 *but anything under this would be very nice as she is not the richest girl  a nice quality build if possible, no skimping on the PSU 

- no operating system is needed

Any help is vey much appreciated, thankyou


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 26, 2008)

Unless I'm mistaken, that comes to around $475 correct? You could build a decent PC for WoW no problems, but Warhammer is a bit tougher to run.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 26, 2008)

pbmaster said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, that comes to around $475 correct? You could build a decent PC for WoW no problems, but Warhammer is a bit tougher to run.



wouldnt a 4850 run Warhammer?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeh around $475 , hmmm, how would an hd4850 fare for Warhammer and is it more CPU or GPU dependent?

EDIT- Ha, Freakshow, you beat me to it


----------



## freakshow (Oct 26, 2008)

LifeOnMars said:


> Yeh around $475 , hmmm, how would an hd4850 fare for Warhammer and is it more CPU or GPU dependent?
> 
> EDIT- Ha, Freakshow, you beat me to it



just call me speedy 


i think a 4850 would do good in warhammer.  i have a 4850 and it runs everything that i throw at it.  but then again i dont have warhammer online lol


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 26, 2008)

the 4850 should be fine i would think
then just go for a decent dual CPU and your set.

btw would she also need a case and DVD drive or can these things be taken from her old PC?


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 26, 2008)

E7200 and HD 4850!! GO GO GO


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 27, 2008)

If possible could some of you come up with a few different rig ideas, I need to get back to her tomorrow. Thanks guys.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 27, 2008)

A 4850 would do great, but just curious how your going to fit a 4850 into that budget....

For $475 US, and remember prices are higher in Europe...


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 27, 2008)

niko084 said:


> A 4850 would do great, but just curious how your going to fit a 4850 into that budget....
> 
> For $475 US, and remember prices are higher in Europe...



Yep, it's a good point. So, Niko, any suggested builds with a different card that would fare well?


----------



## niko084 (Oct 27, 2008)

LifeOnMars said:


> Yep, it's a good point. So, Niko, any suggested builds with a different card that would fare well?



I would be happy to see what I can get together for you, what sites can you order from I don't know of any personally.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 27, 2008)

ebuyer.com , overclockers.co.uk, amazon uk, ARIA and DABS. Thanks mate


----------



## omiknight52 (Oct 27, 2008)

3850 would do fine even 4670 heres link and I play guildwars for example and get 60-70 fps
http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,660322/News/PCGH_Tuning_Warhammer_Online_-_Age_of_Reckoning/

also the requirements
http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warherald/NewsArticle.war?id=168


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice link OmiKnight, thankyou.


----------



## omiknight52 (Oct 27, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> the 4850 should be fine i would think
> then just go for a decent dual CPU and your set.
> 
> I agree with you lotus a decent dual would be great since u have double the power even if its low range its still dual


----------



## niko084 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you already have an os this wouldn't be too bad-
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-094-AN
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-011-PN
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-095-MS
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-225-IN
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-138-SE
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-092-CS
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CD-099-SA

That's pretty close, would work pretty well for real basic gaming, video card maybe overkill but it doesn't save much to back down to like a 8600gt or hd3650 which are both massively slower.


----------



## Dan2312 (Oct 28, 2008)

Scan is a damn site cheaper than OC's!!!

www.scan.co.uk 

ive had no problems with these folk, but ive never had nowt delivered.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 28, 2008)

nice reccommendation dan, cheers


----------



## Evo85 (Oct 28, 2008)

My 3850 @700/900 plays both WAR and WoW with no problems.

A 4850 should have 0 probs.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 28, 2008)

omiknight52 said:


> 3850 would do fine even 4670 heres link and I play guildwars for example and get 60-70 fps
> http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,660322/News/PCGH_Tuning_Warhammer_Online_-_Age_of_Reckoning/
> 
> also the requirements
> http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warherald/NewsArticle.war?id=168



Wow -- warhammer doesn't play bad on a X1650, even at 1280x1024 with 4x AA.  Hell, that's probably better than WoW is now, after the 3.0 patch.  They really tweaked the graphic engine to make it run differently, and I'm not getting near the framerates that I used to.


----------



## whatifquinn (Nov 7, 2008)

For Warhammer Online Cheats,  Warhammer Online Dupes,  Warhammer Online Bots,  and Warhammer Online Guides click here


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 18, 2008)

If the mobo is agp – 3850
PCI-E – 4850.


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 18, 2008)

joepaextend said:


> For Warhammer Online Cheats,  Warhammer Online Dupes,  Warhammer Online Bots,  and Warhammer Online Guides click here



Better stop before u get banned.


----------



## Nick89 (Dec 19, 2008)

Just get a 4830 its better than a 3850/4670 and isnt that expensive


----------



## mervin (Dec 25, 2008)

Excuse the late post, but I had to give my opinion. 

First, I play Warhammer Online a lot. Second, I have an Asus 4850 and it plays the game flawlessly with my res set at 1440x900.  It's not a game anyone should be playing with anything less than what you can get from an 8800GT. My partner has an 8800GT and he doesn't run the game nearly as smoothly as I do and even often complains of slight lags. And for the record he has a Q6700 cpu overclocked and I have a E6850 overclocked.


----------



## NinkobEi (Dec 25, 2008)

Warhammer is very CPU dependent. be sure to grab at least an e7200 and overclock it, if not an e8400. 4 gigs of ram and vista64 is probably a good bet, too.


----------

